# Bags And Kit Pictures



## AVParamedic1 (Jul 7, 2014)

hi I am interested to see what every different services carry in the bags and kits if you would like to post pictures or list of equipment and bags/kits you use that would be grate. ill get pictures of our gear we use when I'm at work tonight cheers Mitch


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Overview of back of rig, pretty tight in these vans, like the mods better for space, but these do just fine.






Lifepak 12 monitor with all the fixin's. BP cuff, 4 lead cables, pulse ox cable on left, with portable pulse ox and pediatric leads on far outside. On the right are defib pads and cable. In the back is the 12 lead cables, spare patches, capnography attachments, and razors. Also keep the glucometer up there as well for quick access.

Plenty more coming just three at a time!!


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

We basically have 3 items that come into calls, our monitor, our blue BLS bag, and our orange ALS pelican box. I'll show off the BLS bag first.




The bag itself, a 5.11 design with an O2 carrier, front and side pockets, and a lot of division on the inside. I like it alright, we used to have a combined BLS/ALS go bag that seemed nicer, but this brings in the necessary items.




Front of the bag showing the part that zips down, contains our 4x4's, ice packs, roller gauze, petrol gauze, triangle bandages.




Top most part of the lid if you will, contains two trauma dressings, 4 abdominal pads (5x9) and our collection of triage tags, we actually have our fair share of MCI's out here and they do actually get used quite a bit.


More to follow!!


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Last inner compartment, contains a NRB and NC for adults and peds, has our adult BVM, as well as OPA's and NPA's with lube. Below it, sort of visible is an orange stethoscope and s full range of BP cuff's. Also under the stethoscope are two tubes of oral glucose and a thermometer with covers.




Very frontmost pocket contains a pediatric BVM and our rollup of King airways, 0-5. King's also get used a lot when ET tubing is not quickly achieved. Usually also keep a handheld nebulizer and mask with a atrovent treatment in front as well. Not technically BLS, but when working in an ALS system, it just makes it easier than running to the rig or digging through the ALS box.




Side pocket contains our OB kit as well as goggles and face masks for protection.

Next up ALS box!!


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is our Pelican ALS box. HUGE, bulky and cannot open up all the way in the tiny vans that we use, really sucks on a full code, but it is what we have to work with. They are indeed durable and hard to mess up.




General overview, only real shot I took of all the stuff on the bottom. There's a lot of stuff crammed into this box. The bottom contains our EZ-IO drill and IO needles. Also set of ET tubes and laryngoscope set. IV starter with bag and 10 drop tubing, also has a needle cryc set, two preloads of D50, and I'm sure I missed something. I didn't want to pull it all out because it's a no fun puzzle to try and get it all crammed back in. If anyone really wants to know I can get a list.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Bottom most pull out drawer contains our preloads, epi, CA Cloride, atropine, lidocaine, ped's tape, lidocaine jel and nasal spray, also spare batteries and bulbs for laryngoscope.




Our drug selection in the middle pull out drawer. Usual selection, epi, adenosine, ASA, NTG, glucagon, mag sulfate, breathing treatments, zofran, etc.




Last part is the IV drawer. Has selection of catheters, alcohol wipes, tourniquets, set up'f for saline locks, 10 cc syringes and blood tubing.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 10, 2014)

Nice setup. I'll have to post pictures of our gear when I get to work monday


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Last three, we don't usually pull these in on calls, but they are easily accessible in the rig if needed. Obviously if we have to hike into a patients location the suction will come along just in case.




CPAP bag, none too ordinary, although we stuff a LOT of crap in here!!!




Inside the CPAP bag, slightly oversized O2 bottle, CPAP will drain this thing quickly, as in hurry the hell up and get to the rig's main O2 with much haste! Also has the CPAP controller a circuit, spare circuit, spare large and small masks, and a nebulizer set up. Bag also contains our auto vent, which is rarely used except for Critical care transports!




Our portable suction unit. Pretty standard, has a yankauers tip as well as a selection of soft catheters.


----------



## avdrummerboy (Jul 10, 2014)

Delay in last one cause we got us a chest pain AMA and got to use the bags I just photographed lol


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 10, 2014)

TransportJockey said:


> Nice setup. I'll have to post pictures of our gear when I get to work monday



No one wants to see all your shiny toys! 

#agencyenvy #hashtagsaredumbbuttheycanbefunnytoo


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 10, 2014)

Handsome Robb said:


> No one wants to see all your shiny toys!
> 
> 
> 
> #agencyenvy #hashtagsaredumbbuttheycanbefunnytoo




I want to see the surgical steel 25 hp Escharotomy tool


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I want to see the surgical steel 25 hp Escharotomy tool




Fair enough. I heard that thing is pretty badass.

We use Thomas Pack backpacks for our first out and their airway bag with the velcro-in ALS airway kit. They can be carried like a bag or worn as a backpack. Our drug bag is inside the first out bag. It's a soft case that has a slot that it slides into. Monitor is the MRx. I'd take pictures if I wasn't out.


----------



## MonkeyArrow (Jul 11, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I want to see the surgical steel 25 hp Escharotomy tool



Are we referring to a scalpel or what? My google-fu didn't turn up much.


----------



## Av8or007 (Nov 14, 2014)

I'd prefer the type 10 or 11 escharotomy tool myself...


----------

